
The Benefits of Time-Blocking, and Some Tips to Get You Started - jasonchambers3
https://medium.com/monolist/the-benefits-of-time-blocking-and-some-tips-to-get-you-started-57937ffc2446
======
unstatusthequo
This is great and I do it down to 15 minute increments.

But inevitably, several times a day: "Can you jump on a quick call?" And
sometimes that call is an hour and then my blocking attempt is completely
hosed and needs to be dynamically adjusted to accommodate "schedule bombs"
like those.

I also recommend padding meetings/work wherever possible. Back-to-back
activity increases chance of being late to next thing of there is overrun (out
of your control sometimes), and that can add up like a rubber band effect in
traffic throughout the day. Then you end up managing disappointment rather
than meeting expectations.

Also, learning to say "No" is effective, useful, and empowering. Don't let
outside influences steal your time without good reason.

